# Missing profile on mobile



## JeffTessier (Jun 6, 2019)

I've been searching for a solution to this problem but have only found solutions for people who want to sync their mobile LR profiles to their desktop applications. I have the problem in reverse: I have custom profiles made for my desktop LR CC and when I view the images in my LR mobile app I get the "Missing Profile" warning.






I use custom profiles in Lightroom, made using a X-Rite ColorChecker board. I use these profiles for all my photos and have different profiles to use for images made under different lighting conditions.

Okay, I understand there may be complications syncing profiles between desktop and mobile versions of Lightroom. But I work 99% in desktop Lightroom and only occasionally want to view my images or share them with a client in mobile. And this means that *every single time* I swipe to a new image in mobile I need to dismiss this warning? Am I getting this right? I'm trying to use all that Adobe is offering me, I'm trying to love the new Lightroom ecosystem. But this seems like a problem they should have anticipated.

Is there something I'm missing here? Something easy to do to make my custom profiles available in LR mobile? Or for God's sake some way I don't have to manually dismiss the warning about this for every friggin image I view in mobile?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi Jeff,

In order for xrite profiles to be available in LR mobile you need  to also install them in Lightroom (CC) desktop, not just in Lightroom Classic.  

-louie


----------



## JeffTessier (Jun 6, 2019)

Oh my gosh, it was something so simple.  I'd actually read that in all the searching I did on this but I always get confused about what the different program names refer to. CC means *the other one*, right. Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2019)

Don't worry Jeff, even Adobe staff get confused with the naming.  Here's the instructions you need: How do I sync my Lightroom Classic profiles & presets to the Lightroom CC mobile apps?


----------



## livinsales (Oct 9, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Don't worry Jeff, even Adobe staff get confused with the naming.  Here's the instructions you need: How do I sync my Lightroom Classic profiles & presets to the Lightroom CC mobile apps?



Does this solution also apply if I’ve never created a profile in Lightroom Classic? I just started getting this message today in Lightroom Mobile, same message OP is getting, when trying to edit photos I previously edited on the app though I got no missing profile message. Why am I getting it now even though I’ve never created a profile?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2019)

Bought any presets? They often come with profiles.


----------

